# FS: Huge Fahaka Puffer $75 *Must Go*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one huge Fahaka Puffer for sale. She is 15inches & eats like a pig. We are the only owners, had her since she was the size of a twoonie. Its time for us to move on & focus on other things in life. I want to stress, I will not sell this puffer to just anyone. The Buyer must have: 120G +++. It would be wrong to place her in anything smaller, given that she is leaving her 8 foot home.

Pics available Upon Request.

$75 Firm.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top for a super healthy Fahaka Puffer..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nala gets a Saturday Night bump!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

gotta see a pic of this one!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nobody wants a puffer ??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lower price..weekend bump!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Ditto on the pic, of course we all want to see a giant puffer!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how about a updated video of her eating clams?? any takers  haha


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Wholly crap Ben your just giving away this beauty killer deal !!!!!!!! If I didn't have rays I would have taken it


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

throw up the video Ben!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

drop me a txt bob..you off for the holidays???


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome deal, seen fish in person and is super healthy.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

added photos!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

looks nice, if I had an empty 120 gal+ I would definitely consider

good luck with the sale!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bumperoooo lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

shes gotta go..i know its sad. any takers??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i need another tank this sucks if i had a 120 our bigger he would be mine in good care


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel ya Johnny...a member has just put a deposit on the tank...so she's gotta go!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats Ben also I cannot believe no one has jumped on the puffer 75$ that's just sick


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Agreed, such a large Puffer for this price is insane.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very huge Puffer !!
hope he can find a good home!
great price!!!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great fish and great deal! If i were closer i'd already have him home!


----------

